# Deoxit D5



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a testimonial for DeoxIT D5, I just solved an interesting problem with it. I have a little Copper Range 0-6-0 loco that I converted to TMCC. It kept stopping, especially on Fastrack switches. I tracked the problem to the pickup rollers. They were wired fine, but for some reason had poor conductivity between the actual roller and the roller pin. A shot of DeoxIT D5 on each, problem solved!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting. Never heard of it before.

What is it ... sort of a surface cleaner / rust remover in one? Available at local hardware stores and the like?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the guys that make it: DeoxIT® D-Series.

It was mentioned here some time ago and sounded interesting, so I bought some. This is the first time I actually had a place that I wanted to test it.

*Here's the description from their site.*

DeoxIT® D-Series contact cleaner is a fast-acting deoxidizing solution that cleans, protects, lubricates and improves conductivity on all metal connectors and contacts. Use as a general treatment for connectors, contacts and other metal surfaces, and on non-critical metal surfaces with severe oxidation and corrosion. If the metal surface is discolored, it is severe. DeoxIT® dissolves the contamination and protects the surface. 
_For reference, DeoxIT® has approximately 20% cleaning action._ 

*KEY FEATURES*:

Improves Conductivity
Deoxidizes, Cleans & Preserves
Reduces Intermittent Connections
Reduces Arcing & RFI
Reduces Wear & Abrasion
Temperature Range, -34 C (-29 F) to +200 C (400 F)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like pretty useful stuff!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just put it to the test again, I have a couple of small trucks that run on the tracks, they also benefited from a shot on the wiper for the axles to bring common in.

I've had the stuff for several months, now I'm leaving it on the bench so I remember I have it!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds similar to the stuff my Dad would spray into the TV tuner when the matchbook trick failed. I think it was banned. Carbon Tec???

I started life as a TV remote control and rabbit ear placement expert.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Does it actually remove oxidation / tarnish on things like brass, copper, or bronze?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Carbon Tetrachloride?  Bad stuff to be handling as a rule!

Here's the Carbon Tetrachloride MSDS, after reading that, I think you'll see why it's not used nowadays!


----------



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but recently had a problem with flakey track. Locomotives would run differently on certain sections of track, headlights would flicker, consists would be a little jerky, more voltage would be needed/wouldn't run super slow. I had a can of DeoxIt D5 and sprayed just a little to saturate the end of a paint stick and ran it around my track. HUGE difference!!! All the problems went away and locomotives have never run better. A little goes a loooong way and it appears the locomotive wheels even spread it into hard to access spots like tunnels. This stuff works wonders!!!


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

This is suppose to be better than that grossly over rated No-Ox w/o the 2nd step of wiping it off a day later. 
Just be sure the track is clean in the 1st place. Use Mineral Spirits, NOT Isopropyl Alcohol !


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

davefr said:


> I know this is an old thread but recently had a problem with flakey track. Locomotives would run differently on certain sections of track, headlights would flicker, consists would be a little jerky, more voltage would be needed/wouldn't run super slow. I had a can of DeoxIt D5 and sprayed just a little to saturate the end of a paint stick and ran it around my track. HUGE difference!!! All the problems went away and locomotives have never run better. A little goes a loooong way and it appears the locomotive wheels even spread it into hard to access spots like tunnels. This stuff works wonders!!!



Yes, but part of the problem with reviving an old thread like this is that the material has often been covered in other threads more recently.

That's the case here. There have been several recent discussions on track cleaning, as well as several articles in the press, covering all this and more. I'd recommend starting here: Track cleaning


----------

